# Eagletac M2 900 lumens Palm Size Monster $152



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been watching these Eagletac M2 lights with interest for bike lights - $152:

900 Lumens max, multiple modes, 2 x 18650 lithium ion rechargeable batteries, decent run times, all in one like Exposure lights, well regarded manufacturer and brand:

Lights







Run times and modes








You would have to buy a mount (like a two fish), buy two batteries (can be had for $5 each), and a charger ($9). So for less than $200 you have a no wires, true 900 lumens, quality manufacturer light.

Might be a better budget option than an Airbike? Take 2 spare batteries (another $10) and you have an awesome setup for a budget price. And $152 is the full retail price so perhaps it will discounted.

I think these 2 side by side P7 flashlights coming out are going to set the bike world on fire as lights. I bet we see even cheaper knock-off versions appear soon to boot.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If they come out with a good helmet or bar mount and quality rechargeables I'd be in. If 150 is the list price it will definitely be discounted to the low 100 dollar range or maybe lower.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

The Eagle Tac M2 is much wider than a normal torch and with that said mounting it to the bars could be a problem. Mounts like the Two-Fish are designed around normal sized torches although maybe one of the other Two Fish products might work. Having a self-contained unit that can run for 4.5hrs @ 420lm would be nice. IMHO, the biggest fault with this product is that in order to change modes ( or turn on/off ) you have to rotate the black rubber ring up near the ( bezel ) front of the torch. I really can't see that as being too bike friendly, give me a clicky any day. ( *Note: an optional clicky is offered for the rear but it is only for on/off ) I still have not heard of a "D"bin P-7...comments anyone?


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah it is wider - but like the Exposure lights as I see it.

It would require some playing to mount. But mounting has never been a big problem coming up with. I think the flat that the 2 x batteries creates makes some options adapting common mounts. I bet there are some Mag mounts that would adapt.

I agree with the dial mode change being a concern. Yet until it is tried in practice I'll keep my view open.

P7's like other LEDS have bins that denote their lumens potential for give volts amongst other things. The D bin is a higher rated bin. 

But hey, if you could buy a quality light with 4.5hours at 420lm and busrts of 900lm for less than $200 - that would also be most useful for the other 1000's of hours we are not riding at night a few quirks might be worth it like the bezel and mount creation.

But I bet we see a few similar 2 x 18650's show up now - and I bet you get a clicky and perhaps even prices less than $100 or even $50.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

That could be an interesting helmet light if someone came up with a mount for it.

J.


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> That could be an interesting helmet light if someone came up with a mount for it.
> 
> J.


I think it might be on the heavy side for a helmet mount. 
But I agree, something like this, if lighter, would be a stunning helmet light. The idea of no cables on a helmet is the best IMO.

I am going to buy one of these soon and try it out. I might wait a month or two and see if I can find a discount price somewhere - aiming at say $120-130. I'll use it as a flashlight if it doesn't shape up for bike use due to the mode dial.


----------



## wheeler26 (Apr 18, 2009)

GeoMan just reduced the Airbike 900 lm to under $200 - which includes the helmet and bar mounth and longer run times at high i think

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5670751&posted=1#post5670751


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

wheeler26 said:


> GeoMan just reduced the Airbike 900 lm to under $200 - which includes the helmet and bar mounth and longer run times at high i think


So what has that to do with the tea in China? You can buy a 900 lumen P7 light for $30....

What bin P7 is the Airbike?
Airbike have Cee options?
It has cables - right?
Is it really 900lumens?

Very different beast is the Eagletac M2... anyway, this isn't a comparison thread. Just interested in this light for bike use. Anyone used one yet?


----------



## pothilato (Jun 16, 2007)

I pre-ordered the EagleTac M2X (Neutral White) Tripple Cree Q3 XRE and will run it with 2 18650 rechargeable batteries, This version of the EagleTac has more throw than the M2 Quad die P7 and less lumens 665 lumens on high with 1.5hrs run time. I bought it to use as a flashlight not a bike light but will compare it with my Exposure MaxxD I just received today 

The M2 with the P7 at 900 lumens with a wider beam would be a better choice than the one I bought with a tighter beam.

Check this thread for beamshots (not mounted to a bike or lighting bike trails) but will give you an idea of the huge amount of light.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=231133


----------



## RePete (May 3, 2004)

*What about this for the helmet*

These look like great torches

What about using one on the bars and then one of the smaller Eagletac torches on your helmet

This looks to have the right specs

EagleTac T10L

Output: 255 / 60 lumen
Runtime: 2 / 13 hours
Dual brightness model
Uses one 18650 Li-ion

MSRP$ 89

Link here http://www.eagletac.com/overview.html?7


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RePete said:


> These look like great torches
> 
> What about using one on the bars and then one of the smaller Eagletac torches on your helmet
> 
> ...


I was looking over that EagleTac link. The lumen claim looks to be a little steep. One model of the Eagletac ( T10C2 ) claims to output 295lm on boost. The T10L is claiming 255lm @ 2hrs. :skep: All of these are using the Cree Q-5. I thought the Q-5 was only rated around 225lm max. 

About the M2: Yeah, you might be able to glue a old halogen mount to the body and then use the bar mount. Using the adjusting ring to change modes might not be as bad as it might seem. If I had one I would probably use the 420lm mode most of the time anyway. If the ring is tight, changing modes on the fly could be a real problem. I don't think the M2 would make a good helmet torch since the beam pattern is suppose to be a flood...not to mention the weight. Oh yeah one more thing, someone pointed out to me that the "D" bin P-7 is a warmer bin. I had seen a post on that before but had forgotten.


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

pothilato said:


> I pre-ordered the EagleTac M2X (Neutral White) Tripple Cree Q3 XRE and will run it with 2 18650 rechargeable batteries, This version of the EagleTac has more throw than the M2 Quad die P7 and less lumens 665 lumens on high with 1.5hrs run time. I bought it to use as a flashlight not a bike light but will compare it with my Exposure MaxxD I just received today
> 
> The M2 with the P7 at 900 lumens with a wider beam would be a better choice than the one I bought with a tighter beam.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link - this really shows us a lot more of the M2's. I also have a MaXx D so will appreciate your comparison.

I also thought the P7 version would make the best bike light - if the M2 can be mounted.


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Trusting lumens claims is like trusting politicians... They tell you what they think you want to hear, deliver who knows what, but then tell you you got what they said so buy again.

That said the M2 review link posted shows some encouraging results. I think Eagletac are more likely to post correct outputs than the cheap P7's. 

I can say that it is hard for me to tell the difference between 500 lumens and 900.


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Oh yeah one more thing, someone pointed out to me that the "D" bin P-7 is a warmer bin. I had seen a post on that before but had forgotten.


Can't be bothered reading the SSC P7 PDF data sheet but the D bin is something like 800-900 lumens at 2.8A versus 700-800 of the C bin. In the bins there will be warmer tints as well as cooler tints and such. The cheap DX light I have here with a supposed D bin is pretty neutral at the hotspot with a warm halo/ring and usual P7 flood. A really nice tint in fact and my favorite - but I don't like my tints overly warm.

_Hey Cat-man-do FWIW. I appreciate your posts. A lot of reps and sellers dominate and derail the treads in this forum to their sales efforts and it is refreshing to read your non-biased posts and opinions. If I read another reply from a manufactures agent selling their brand or posting their latest 'deal' when us 'consumers' post opinion or ask for advice on a topic or brand - I'll puke..._


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I just noticed this on the D/X site...*Ultrafire MCD-WF* .> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22573
This would compete with the Eagletac M-2. It uses more batteries and has less modes but the low is said to run for 5hr. so it's probably in the 450lm range. I would really like to see these two in a head to head comparison. The MCD-WF uses a clicky to change modes and looks to have a small flat section on the battery tube....maybe good enough to glue a mount to.(?) The weight is 16.8oz...( compare to 6oz for regular torch ).don't know what the weight of the Eagletac M-2 is but probably lighter. The Bezel on the MCD is huge!...something like 71mm :eekster: I have no idea why they made the bezel so large but I can't help but wonder what kind of beam pattern the reflector will throw off. :skep: *Still...at $98 this is interesting*. I hope someone buys one and does a review.
*_update_*..*Just looked at the review of the Eagletac M-2 *that *pothilato* linked to on CPF. A must read. It is 13.9oz. when empty. After reading the review I feel this is a better product than I first thought.


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

C-M-D I am going to get one of those in my next DX order. Big sucker but I want a kick-ass light for my trunk and this looks like it. Thanks.


----------



## pothilato (Jun 16, 2007)

I got my EagleTac M2X (Neutral White) Tripple Cree Q3 XRE light a few weeks ago and its very bright, probably around 600-700lm and has a very narrow beam that throws the light further than any light I own, the tint is very warm, close to the tint of non LED torches. With 2 18650 batteries the light lasts less than 1 hour so would be a pain for bike use. As its a dedicated torch I can't see how one would mount it on a bike, the twofish lockblocks wont work as the light is heavy and the velcro will not fit around the body of the light. I did not buy this light for bike use but mentioned a small comparison with my Exposure MaXx-D.

The MaXx-D has more of a flood output probably close to 800lm compared to the rated 960lm, the flood beam with no hot spot is much better for single track trails than the narrow beam of the M2X. The 3 hrs runtime on the Maxx-D is just right for my use and the clamp setup is secure and easy to mount the light. No wires and an easy to use switch with a light mode and fuel gauge make it worth the extra cost compared to the cheaper EagleTac M2 and other P7 type lights that don't have a dedicated handlebar mount etc etc.

If you have a way to mount the M2/P7 type lights, they are good value for the amount of light you get, if the limitations compared to a dedicated bike light are not a problem for you then go for it.

If you decide to go for the EagleTac brand DONT get the M2X (like mine) go for the M2 that has a flood beam and from what others are saying on other forums, its very bright so you also get some throw as well.


----------

